# Beef Ziwipeak yet?



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi guys,

Has anyone tried/found the new beef Ziwipeak yet? I messaged them via Facebook and it is coming to the UK soon (not sure of stockists though??)... just wondered if any of y'all across the pond have it there yet and if you have, how has it gone down?

Molly hates the venison but likes the lamb, am hoping she'll love the beef as she's mad about the beef ziwipeak treats.

x


----------

